# Nest boxes for rabbits



## Sophierabbit (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi there everyone

Does anyone have any ideas on what I could use as a nest box for my rabbit? Maybe a household item? I can’t seem to buy a nest box where I live so I think I’ll have to improvise. Also does the nest box have to have a covered top?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2021)

My husband makes mine out of wood, with removable bottoms. I have a few that i bought that are heavy plastic.  Anything lightweight  plastic the does move around. Around 2 -3 weeks I have moved them into a cheap low sided litter pan, if it's cold out yet.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 14, 2021)

I built my own with some left over plywood. I believe I got the instructions off Pinterest. I also put wire on the bottom of mine, that way most theyre waste goes thru the wire and theyre not laying in it. Of course, you still have to clean it out from time to time.  Let me see if I can put some pics on here, for you.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 14, 2021)

Could you use a chicken nesting box? or is that not big enough?


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 14, 2021)

Ceciliasflock said:


> Could you use a chicken nesting box? or is that not big enough?


What does that look like? I have 4 chicken nest box, but theyre built into the coop wall.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 15, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> What does that look like? I have 4 chicken nest box, but theyre built into the coop wall.


like this- https://www.amazon.com/Miller-Manuf...ting+BOXES+for+Chickens&qid=1618497786&sr=8-9


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 15, 2021)

Ceciliasflock said:


> like this- https://www.amazon.com/Miller-Manuf...ting+BOXES+for+Chickens&qid=1618497786&sr=8-9


Hmm, it could work, depending on where or how you mount it.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 15, 2021)

Ceciliasflock said:


> like this- https://www.amazon.com/Miller-Manuf...ting+BOXES+for+Chickens&qid=1618497786&sr=8-9


Also, the other thing is, the rabbits are gonna chew on it. It's not so bad chewing wood, but plastic, I don't know. And, its a lil pricey, for my taste but its already made and ready to be used, so never hurts to try something different. We all live and learn, I know I have. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Apr 21, 2021)

We've used cardboard boxes before.  Find a nice sturdy one about the right size and you're good to go.



If you want to get more intricate, such as if you're building a permanent nesting hutch, then dropped nesting areas are good.  If the babies get out of the nest area, then they can just squirm around and roll back in by themselves.  The mum bun can't pick them up and put them back into the nesting box if they get out of a standard nesting box.  Frequently, the litter will be pushed up against the lip of the box and then the babies can get out and not be able to get back in.





We build modular floor plates since those always seem to rot out before the rest of the hutch so we can just replace them as necessary.  This also lets us switch a regular hutch into a nesting hutch just by changing the floor plate.





Wooden boxes fit over the dropped area and there's gaps on the sides for baby bunnies to roll back in.


----------

